# Midlands Counties Cat Show, Wolverhampton



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Anyone there today?! I am about to start getting my two ready - we haven't been out for a while as we missed Preston & Blackpool at the end of March due to the awful snow!!

So, I am looking forward to it and hope we have a good day!


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, Remy got his first Imperial Certificate!!!! So pleased!

Darcy didn't get her first Grand but she did get BOB which was fab!

Here's Remy looking slightly smug!!!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

oh no i didn't know about this. i live in wolverhampton and would have loved to have come along. where was it held?

forgot to say ''well done''


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

cats galore said:


> oh no i didn't know about this. i live in wolverhampton and would have loved to have come along. where was it held?
> 
> forgot to say ''well done''


It was at Aldersley Leisure Complex!! What a shame you didn't know!! It'll be there again next year but apparently will be the 6th April instead and there will be more than one club there so more cats to see!!!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Chiantina said:


> It was at Aldersley Leisure Complex!! What a shame you didn't know!! It'll be there again next year but apparently will be the 6th April instead and there will be more than one club there so more cats to see!!!


that's not far from me. so annoyed i missed it. you'll have to put a reminder on here next year as i'll forget by then


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

cats galore said:


> that's not far from me. so annoyed i missed it. you'll have to put a reminder on here next year as i'll forget by then


Just keep and eye on the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy

It'll tell you where all the shows in the area are!!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Chiantina said:


> Just keep and eye on the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy
> 
> It'll tell you where all the shows in the area are!!


thanks for that. i'll take a look


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Chiantina said:


> Well, Remy got his first Imperial Certificate!!!! So pleased!
> 
> Darcy didn't get her first Grand but she did get BOB which was fab!
> 
> Here's Remy looking slightly smug!!!


Well done Remy and Darcy! and yes he does look a bit smug - rightly so


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

I went, my young man got his first PC cert so all happy with that but my god it was a disorganised show and the management was useless.....(wont discuss this here though)

there were many unhappy cats over our side of the hall (LH/SLH/BSH) so much so a cat behind our row upset my cat and the neighbouring cat so much that I was tempted to just leave, another cat savaged 2 judges....what a day. A show I usually support but wont be going next year.


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Hmm, that is very interesting you say that (organisation aside......)

The cats on our side did not seem in a particularly good mood and again, a judge was bitten! Strange!


----------

